

Technology isn't intrinsically good or evil. It's how it's used. - digitalboss

Technology isn&#x27;t intrinsically good or evil. It&#x27;s how it&#x27;s used. Just like in society, we have pockets of evil, who abuse platforms &amp; media. What are examples of the abuses? ie Spam bots, etc<p>Btw - the first line is from Futurama :)
======
workhere-io
> Technology isn't intrinsically good or evil

Many forms of weapons/bombs are evil. Some would argue that you can use the
weapons to fight for good purposes, but history shows that, sooner or later,
all arms technology falls into the hands of your enemies (that's what happened
with machine guns, nuclear bombs, etc.).

If you invent a new technology and you estimate that only 10% of its users
will use it for good, and the rest for bad, you should consider whether you're
really doing the world a favor with your invention.

~~~
Trogdor0617
If it means those 10% will be able to use it to defend themselves from the
other 90% - as opposed to being defenseless - that sounds like a small win.

~~~
workhere-io
Sure. Then you wait a few years, and suddenly the 90% have access to your
technology, and you're worse off than before.

------
digitalboss
Clarification - Digital Abuses please.

------
lifeisstillgood
Riot batons that have integrated stun guns. They were sold en-bloc to military
units that have no crowd control roles in countries that have no human rights.
By British companies.

Its evil that people tortured dissidents using stun guns with nice user-
friendly grips.

Its more evil that people in a free country sold them, knowing what they were
used for.

Other examples of technology used for evil:

* rope to hang pregnant women high from trees.

* Knives used to cut open their bellies and dangle the foetus in a double hanging.

Fuck Spam bots.

Edit:I am not in a good mood today for silly questions. Sorry.

